# Roger Waters Live



## Aphex (19 Marzo 2013)

Allora, in pratica volevo regalare -e regalarmi- a mio padre un paio di biglietti per il concerto di Roger Waters di questa estate. Puntavo ovviamente al più vicino stadio di Padova, dove però gli unici posti liberi o almeno credo, dovrebbero essere al secondo anello. Qualcuno che è stato allo stadio Euganeo sa dirmi come si vede/sente da lì ?
Altrimenti mi tocca ripiegare sui non convenienti posti vip 
Thanks!


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Marzo 2013)

Ero interessato, ma dopo aver visto il prezzo del biglietto ed anche per problemi di "vicinanza" preferirei andare al concerto di Mark Knopfler a Napoli a luglio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

guarda posso dirti che indipendentemente dal prezzo e dal posto ... è il concerto della vita , ho visto piu di 1000 concerti in tutta la mia vita ma questo lo metto al primo posto... pagherei anche 1000 euro per rivederlo .. ( se li avessi )


----------



## smallball (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> guarda posso dirti che indipendentemente dal prezzo e dal posto ... è il concerto della vita , ho visto piu di 1000 concerti in tutta la mia vita ma questo lo metto al primo posto... pagherei anche 1000 euro per rivederlo .. ( se li avessi )




penso esattamente la stessa cosa,musica a livello sublime


----------



## runner (21 Marzo 2013)

sicuramente uno dei concerti per cui valga la pensa di andare

complimenti per i gusti musicali


----------



## Aphex (21 Marzo 2013)

Eheh lo so, ma siccome è un regalo per il mì babbo voglio essere certo che si veda il concerto come si deve


----------



## Prinz (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> guarda posso dirti che indipendentemente dal prezzo e dal posto ... è il concerto della vita , ho visto piu di 1000 concerti in tutta la mia vita ma questo lo metto al primo posto... pagherei anche 1000 euro per rivederlo .. ( se li avessi )



Quoto
Io lo vidi ad Assago, a luglio farò il bis all'Olimpico. Credetemi, è lo spettacolo scenograficamente più allucinante mai visto. E poi vabbè, grande musica, ma quello si sa


----------



## James Watson (15 Luglio 2013)

-11!!!
Ci sarò e sto già cominciando a sentire l'adrenalina che sale!


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2013)

dai ***** sono agitato per voi.. il miglior concerto a cui abbia mai assistito  lacrime lacrime lacrime


----------



## smallball (15 Luglio 2013)

uno spettacolo pazzesco che ricorderete a lungo,un autentico genio della musica


----------



## Hell Krusty (15 Luglio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> -11!!!
> Ci sarò e sto già cominciando a sentire l'adrenalina che sale!



Padova? Ci sarò anch'io...


----------



## James Watson (19 Luglio 2013)

-7, Hell, che biglietti hai?


----------



## smallball (19 Luglio 2013)

provo un pizzico di " invidia" nei vostri confronti: assisterete a uno spettacolo unico,straordinario


----------



## Hell Krusty (20 Luglio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> -7, Hell, che biglietti hai?



Prato...


----------



## James Watson (22 Luglio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Prato...



anche io!

signori... -4... agitazioneeeeeeeeee


----------



## James Watson (25 Luglio 2013)

-1!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2013)

QUINDI quindi QUINDI .. Quindi QUINDI Quindi ... QUINDI quindi QUINDI .. Quindi QUINDI Quindi ... QUINDI quindi QUINDI .. Quindi QUINDI Quindi ... QUINDI quindi QUINDI .. Quindi QUINDI Quindi ... QUINDI quindi QUINDI .. Quindi QUINDI Quindi ...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cit : " Penny penny penny penny penny "


----------



## James Watson (29 Luglio 2013)

Eh Lollo, calma, dammi la consueta settimana per riprendermi.
Vi dico solo che se trovo qualcuno con cui andare, c'è una data a settembre a zurigo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Eh Lollo, calma, dammi la consueta settimana per riprendermi.
> Vi dico solo che se trovo qualcuno con cui andare, c'è una data a settembre a zurigo..



  è o no il concerto piu bello di sempre ??   sono emozionato per voi


----------



## Hell Krusty (29 Luglio 2013)

Boh... Sono rimasto senza parole... Mai visto niente del genere...


----------



## Prinz (29 Luglio 2013)

che roba


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Boh... Sono rimasto senza parole... Mai visto niente del genere...



Io vi dico solo che ho pianto.. io , che è il mio lavoro mi sono messo a piangere... non mi era mai successo... ancora oggi se ci penso mi vengono i brividi..


----------



## smallball (29 Luglio 2013)

senza dubbio il piu' bel concerto di sempre ,senza se e senza ma.....e' un genio


----------



## Prinz (29 Luglio 2013)

sono in piena depressione post concerto, anche se chiamarlo concerto è riduttivo. Per me era il bis, ma lo rifarei tranquillamente altre 70 volte


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2013)

Waters un mito davvero!!


----------



## smallball (28 Settembre 2013)

on line si trova il video del concerto di Padova...pelle d'oca


----------

